# Skript fehler



## Schlubber (1. Juni 2004)

Wer kann mir helfen? Ich suche jetzt schon 2 tage lang aber finde den Fehler nicht.

Die Index.html datei:


<html>
<head>
<title>Homepage von Schlubber</title><style type="text/css">
<link REL="StyleSheet" HREF="format.css" TYPE="text/css">
</head> 
<body BGCOLOR="#bfbfbf" leftmargin=0 topmargin=0 marginwidth=0 marginheight=0>
<br><br>
<div id="navi"><table border="0" Width="200" height="100%" HSPACE="30" VSPACE="30" align="left">
<tr> <ul type="CIRCLE">
     <Font size="5">Navigation</font>
     <LI><a href="http://www.schlubber.xdn.de/index.html">Home</a></LI>
     <LI><a href="http://www.schlubber.xdn.de/bilder.html">Bilder</a></LI>
     <LI><a href="http://www.grexxl.com">Forum</a></LI>
     <LI><a href="http://www.2graph.org/viewforum.php?f=12">Avatar&nbspErstellung</a></LI>
     <LI><a href="http://www.2graph.org/viewforum.php?f=14">Grafik&nbspErstellung</a></LI></ul></tr>
</table></div>

<div id="header">
</div>

<div id="content"><Font size="6"color="#000000"><b>Willkommen auf meiner HP</b></Font>
 <br>
 <br>Aktuelle News<br>
  <H3>
   <SCRIPT>
    wmnkid='346112N73598';
     </SCRIPT>
    <SCRIPT SRC="http://news.webmart.de/wmnews.js">
     </SCRIPT>
  </H3>
 <br>
 <br>
 <br>
  <Font>
   Bilder:
  </Font>
 <br>
  <A HREF="http://www.schlubber.xdn.de/bilder.html" target="_blank">
   <img SRC="bilderbanner.jpg">
  </a>
 <br>
 <br>
 <br>
 <br>

  <Font size="4">
   Links:
  </Font>
 <br>
  <A HREF="http://www.datenfreiheit.de/index.php">
   <img SRC="http://www.datenfreiheit.de/images/links/banner.gif">
   </img>
  </A>
  <A HREF="http://www.2say.de">
   <img SRC="http://www.2say.de/dimension/images/links/banner.gif">
   </img>
  </A>
</div>


<div id="bar">
 <table border="0" Width="200" height="100%" HSPACE="30" VSPACE="30"  align="right">
  <tr>
   <td>
    <SCRIPT>
     wmid='346112';c='47286';
    </SCRIPT>
    <SCRIPT SRC="http://events.webmart.de/event.js">
    </SCRIPT>


    <Font>Info: Datum</Font><br>
    <!-- InterNetWORX Datum - Start -->
    <a href="http://www.internetworx.de" target="_blank">
    <img src="http://counter.internetworx.net/cgi-bin/Count.cgi?dd=cd&display=date&dformat=ddmmyy&ft=5" 
    border="0" alt="Kostenloser Besucherzähler von InterNetWORX"></a>
    <!-- InterNetWORX Datum - Ende -->
    <br>

    <Font>Info: Counter</Font><br>
    <!-- InterNetWORX Counter - Start -->
    <a href="http://www.internetworx.de" target="_blank">
    <img src="http://counter.internetworx.net/cgi-bin/Count.cgi? dd=cd&df=117741&ft=5" 
    border="0" alt="Kostenloser Besucherzähler von InterNetWORX"></a>
    <!-- InterNetWORX Counter - Ende -->´
    <br>

    <FORM METHOD="POST" ACTION="http://nl.webmart.de/emailabo.cfm"   TARGET="_blank"><input type="hidden" name="SID" value="456a9b1b7813cb5e6114b44087c692ea" /> <TABLE CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0 BORDER=0 WIDTH=180> <TR><TD COLSPAN=3 WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 BGCOLOR="#606060"><SPACER TYPE="BLOCK" HEIGHT=1 WIDTH=1></TD></TR> <TR HEIGHT=15><TD WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 BGCOLOR="#606060"><SPACER TYPE="BLOCK" HEIGHT=1 WIDTH=1></TD><TD BGCOLOR="#7ABBFF" BACKGROUND="http://img.webmart.de/w/n/tabsbg.gif"><FONT COLOR=BLACK FACE="Verdana,Arial,Geneva" SIZE=-2> <B>Newsletter</B></FONT></TD><TD WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 BGCOLOR="#606060"><SPACER TYPE="BLOCK" HEIGHT=1 WIDTH=1></TD></TR> <TR><TD COLSPAN=3 WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 BGCOLOR="#606060"><SPACER TYPE="BLOCK" HEIGHT=1 WIDTH=1></TD></TR> <TR><TD WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 BGCOLOR="#606060"><SPACER TYPE="BLOCK" HEIGHT=1 WIDTH=1></TD><TD> <TABLE CELLPADDING=2 CELLSPACING=0 BORDER=0 WIDTH=100% BGCOLOR="#eeeeee"><TR><TD><FONT COLOR=BLACK FACE="Verdana,Arial,Geneva" SIZE=-2>Abonnieren Sie unseren kostenlosen Newsletter:</FONT></TD></TR> <TR><TD NOWRAP><INPUT TYPE=TEXT NAME="email" SIZE=15 MAXLENGTH=100> <INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME=UUID VALUE="1072220227"><INPUT TYPE=SUBMIT VALUE="Abo"></TD></TR> <TR><TD ALIGN=RIGHT><A HREF="http://www.webmart.de" TARGET="_blank"><FONT FACE="Verdana,Arial,Geneva" COLOR=BLACK SIZE=-2>WebMart</A></TD></TR></TABLE> </TD><TD WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 BGCOLOR="#606060"><SPACER TYPE="BLOCK" HEIGHT=1 WIDTH=1></TD></TR> <TR><TD COLSPAN=3 WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 BGCOLOR="#606060"><SPACER TYPE="BLOCK" HEIGHT=1 WIDTH=1>
    </TD> 
   </TR>
  </TABLE> 
 </FORM> 

    <br>
    <a href="http://gb.webmart.de/guestbook.cfm?bookid=828770" target="_blank">Gästebuch</a>

    <br>
     <a href="http://www.webmart.de/faq.cfm?faq=17467" target="_blank">
      FAQ System
     </a>
    </td>
   </tr>
 </div>
</body>
</html>




Und auch die passende Format.css datei dazu:


BODY {font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica; color:#805F32; text-decoration:none; 
font-size:11px; 
background-image:url(./images/bg.gif); background-color=#FFF5E0; cursor:auto; 
scrollbar-face-color: #FFF5E0;
scrollbar-shadow-color: #FFB413;
scrollbar-highlight-color: #FFB413;
scrollbar-3dlight-color: #FDDB94;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #FDDB94;
scrollbar-track-color: #FFF5E0;
scrollbar-arrow-color: #FFB413; }

a:link { font-size:11px; font-weight:bold; color:#EEA646; text-decoration:none; }
a:visited { font-size:11px; font-weight:bold; color:#EEA646; text-decoration:none; }
a:hover { font-size:11px; font-weight:bold; color:#EEA646; cursor:move; text-decorationverline underline }
a:active { font-size:11px; font-weight:bold; color:#EEA646; text-decoration:none; }

#navi {
   position:absolute;
   top:0px;
   left:20px;
   width:52px;
   height:120%;
   padding:0px;
   margin:0px;
   background-image:url(./images/navi.gif);
}
#bar {
   position:absolute;
   top:0px;
   left:700px;
   width:152px;
   height:120%;
   padding:0px;
   margin:0px;
   background-image:url(./images/bar.gif);
}
#header {
   position:absolute;
   top:0px;
   left:100px;
   width:572px;
   height:120px;
   padding:0px;
   margin:0px;
   background-color=#bfbfbf;
   border:1px solid #dddddd;
}
#content {
   position:absolute;
   top:150px;
   left:100px;
   width:572px;
   height:93%;
   padding:5px;
   margin:0px;
   background-color=#bfbfbf;
   border:1px solid #dddddd;
}




Zu bewundern gibts das unter schlubber.xdn.de, aber wegen dem Fehler sieht man nichts


----------



## Schlubber (1. Juni 2004)

ich entschuldige mich für den Doppelpost.

hab den style tag zu schließen vergessen


----------



## Mogler (1. Juni 2004)

kannst du den fehler eingrenzen?

 Mogler


----------



## AlexSchur (1. Juni 2004)

Also bei mir kommt kein Fehler. Ich hab mir den Script net komplett durchgelesen und weiß net, ob das so aussehen soll, wie es bei mir aussieht, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Lark (1. Juni 2004)

So ich hab nur ein fehler gefunden und zwar solltest du in Zeile 3 
<style type="text/css"> entfernen.
[edit]
oder meintest du das mit style tag schließen? Wahrscheinlich ja.
andere Frage warum öffnest du diesen öberhaupt?
Normaler weiße ist dieser unnötig!!
[/edit]


Sonst kann man schlecht nach vollziehen was du anders haben willst.


----------

